# Monday nights at Portage Lakes



## Keeping it reel (May 7, 2017)

Monday night at Portage Lakes
Launch from Goodyear ramp off South main.
5 till 9 or earlier.
Phil does a great job and everyone has fun.
Starts Mon night April 15th.

$20 dollars per boat and $5 for big bass, and this year he is having a 4lb bass can. There will be a gallon paint can, every week you sign the can and stick a dollar in it, if you get a 4lbs bass you keep the cash!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

4 pounder at Portage is easy. Can will be emptied each week-LOL


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

How did you get permission to use the Goodyear ramp??? That's gets you to the great panfish areas real quick rather than making the loooong trek through the iron channel.
I know you guys don't care about the panfish but wow, I always wished we could use that ramp.


----------



## Keeping it reel (May 7, 2017)

Phil Perretta runs the tournament and is a member of the private Club. You just need to Join The Goodyear Club I think.


----------



## Keeping it reel (May 7, 2017)

Buzzking said:


> 4 pounder at Portage is easy. Can will be emptied each week-LOL


It has to be exactly 4 lbs...Maybe not so easy


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay. That's interesting. Correct not too easy


----------



## Keeping it reel (May 7, 2017)

Keeping it reel said:


> Monday night at Portage Lakes
> Launch from Goodyear ramp off South main.
> 5 till 9 or earlier.
> Phil does a great job and everyone has fun.
> ...



4/22/2019
Last night the Phil Peretta Mon Night Tournament was tough for most.
Lake was beautiful. Think there were about 10 or 11 boats.
Josh G took it with 14.40 and BBass was 4.35.
Paint can is growing...


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

You guys having a tourney on memorial day? I need somewhere to fish and BKFT next lake is as good a spot as any 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeping it reel (May 7, 2017)

E.sheets3 said:


> You guys having a tourney on memorial day? I need somewhere to fish and BKFT next lake is as good a spot as any
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeping it reel (May 7, 2017)

Not on Memorial Day.


----------

